# Spalted maple bowls



## Barb (Apr 16, 2021)

I got these blanks from @2feathers Creative Making. I made the first bowl and applied Odie's oil then decided to stabilize the remaining three since one was a little punky. I wish I had done all four because the quality of turning was so much better. Beautiful wood too. You can't see it in these pics but there's some serious curl going on in 3 of those bowls. They're all approximately 5.75" x 2".

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 17, 2021)

Awesome bowls barb!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2021)

Drop dead gorgeous! Spectacular to say the least! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 17, 2021)

Glad to see it as something other than a rough chunk of wood waiting around in my shed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 17, 2021)

Sweet set...great job Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice bowls Barb! I especially like the bottom right one with the Branch running thru it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful bowls Barb. What are your plans for them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 17, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Beautiful bowls Barb. What are your plans for them?


Thank you. :) A friend of mine asked for a set of small bowls so they're going to her.


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 17, 2021)

Very nice Bowls. How did you stabilize the bowls?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 17, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Very nice Bowls. How did you stabilize the bowls?


Thank you. I used cactus juice and a 6"x12" turntex chamber. The bowls just barely fit inside.


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Very Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 18, 2021)

Beautiful bowls! Such a pleasing warm tone on the wood. Even seeing just the picture makes me want to pick them up and handle them. Must be a great friend, that is a special set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Apr 18, 2021)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 18, 2021)

Barb said:


> Thank you. I used cactus juice and a 6"x12" turntex chamber. The bowls just barely fit inside.


Perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 18, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful bowls! Such a pleasing warm tone on the wood. Even seeing just the picture makes me want to pick them up and handle them. Must be a great friend, that is a special set!


Thank you! The best of friends! I've known her for 30+ years and she's always there for me no matter what. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 19, 2021)

Dunno, but I think someone took a sharpie to your bowls! Man those got some good lines! Well done - very well done! I really love the limb figure in that one on the bottom right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 19, 2021)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 19, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Dunno, but I think someone took a sharpie to your bowls! Man those got some good lines! Well done - very well done! I really love the limb figure in that one on the bottom right!


Thank you! If I wasn't trying to curb my hoarding I'd ask if he had anymore. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 19, 2021)

Hopefully not before I get to visit him!

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Deputydawg (May 19, 2021)

Amazing work! It's nice to do projects for good friends!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

